# controller settings dusk to dawn setting



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I got out one of my small controllers and hooked it up to a 240watt panel to see how the setting worked.
I then hooked up a light (big LED) and a battery. you can set it so it comes on at dusk and off at dawn.
Or stay on ever how many hours you want it to stay on then shut off or come on at dusk and off at dawn.
I set it to come on at dusk and off at dawn. It works quite well. The controller goes buy when the solar
panel stops charging (turn light on) and when it starts charging (turns light off) it takes about 10 minutes
to turn the light off or on that way just a cloud passing buy won't set it off. It doesn't come on until it 
is really dark and in the morning just as soon you just start to see daylight it shuts the light off.

But that also means that if you have other stuff running on solar you need to hook directly to the battery
so your stuff doesn't get shut off.

Just some useful information for you

Is anyone using this setting on there controller?


----------

